# Specks Are in The LA Marsh



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

The word is that specks have started showing up in numbers throughout the LA marsh. I am going to try to get some Wednesday. Give me your reports! I am going to DeLacroix or Hopedale.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Murdered them in Hopedale this weekend. They were everywhere.

Look for birds around Lena Lagoon


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Fishing was tough yesterday. The North wind was pretty stiff. I tried a few of my honey holes and only managed 4 keepers.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I think the recent cold weather is going to start pushing them into the bayous. Caught a few 13" ones down in Amadee this past weekend. Also caught a few in Four horse, but there were about 45 other boats in the lake.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Picked up 19 trout in the MS marsh today.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Picked up 19 trout in the MS marsh today.


Nice....all I did was spend all morning looking at blue skies and mallards flying up in the ozone for destinations unknown.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Today was beautifull


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Today was beautifull


How did you do? I didn't feel like fighting the wind.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > Today was beautifull
> 
> 
> How did you do?  I didn't feel like fighting the wind.


Yesterday 19 trout took 12 home

Today only 1 20" red 

I let the wind just push me around in the marsh. I did not fight it. Pretty relaxing. I was in my gheenoe


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been tearing up reds and trout south of Houma. Water is getting clearer and clearer by the week.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Got a limit of trout out of Hopedale today. Gonna do a big fish fry for the Saints game tomorrow. Slayer baits chicken on a chain cocahoe minnow was the bait of choice. Next best was an H&H red glitter TKO shrimp under a Cajun Thunder.


----------

